
Linux Bagels - mises
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1olHmKT6j5ApF3dUQ1fMP3HaC61bIc7ODjWPMRUvND40/
======
mises
Please comment any suggestions/corrections. I've worked on this with a few
friends, but I'd like to add more.

